# So how do YOU wean your bottle calf off milk?



## chicks & ducks (Jun 1, 2013)

We have a 9 week old jersey calf who's eating hay, grass and grain.  Going to start weaning him off of the bottle and was just wondering how everyone here does it. I've been looking on line and there are lots of different ways it seems. Some say to still do 2 bottles but cut the milk out so it's eventually just water. Others say only give half a bottle in the evening instead of a full one and cut back like that.  Then there are OTHERS who just say take away the evening bottle.  
I did a search for 'weaning bottle calves' but couldn't find a specific topic about it.


----------



## she-earl (Jun 1, 2013)

Our calves drink from buckets.  When it is time to wean them, I give them 2 pints twice a day instead of the normal 4 pints.  I do this for several days before stopping completely.  They generally are not noisy about it except for chore time when I am feeding the others.  There are times when I will have one that just has a lot to say about it but they do get over it.


----------

